# Methyl V Test



## musclemilk40 (Jun 1, 2008)

since decabolen and tribolic have been hard to find, i had to get something, i tried methyl v test from muscle fortress.  Just started, ill keep y'all posted.  Anyone else tried it yet?


----------

